# How nice to see the service dog ...



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Aren't service dogs great? We have a huge service dog training program in Athens, based around the University of Georgia. There are at least 4, possibly 5 different service dog training schools with dogs placed here. We have several living in the dorms as well. I'm sure all the students in the dorms absolutely LOVE it. 

The most amazing part, though, is what they do for the people. That visually impaired student can live an almost normal life and attend college just like everyone else because of his guide dog, something he may not be able to do without the dog to help.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Sookster said:


> The most amazing part, though, is what they do for the people. That visually impaired student can live an almost normal life and attend college just like everyone else because of his guide dog, something he may not be able to do without the dog to help.


Yes! I imagine that the student feels more confident with his dog and that the companionship at college is also an asset. It sounds like the University has a great training program.


----------

